# Teleporter Illusion, Part II



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

This was the final version of the teleporter created for trick-or-treat 2017. The illusion worked well; however, I didn't leave myself enough time to add more "bells and whistles" to the teleporter or to polish the mad scientist skit. As I say in the video, I'm not sure it was worth the time and expense for a two-hour trick-or-treat. In the end, I decided to use regular glass with reflective window film for the chamber rather than two-way mirrors. The two-ways would have done a better job, but two panels would have cost several hundred dollars. Just the regular quarter-inch glass cost nearly $200. You know what it's like: You get an idea and--sometimes against common sense--just have to know if it will work. It did but could have been better.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Fantastic video . The illusion was well done , as well as your explanation . Fun idea with the cat . I am sure your TOTs will be looking for the teleporter next Halloween .


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Very cool illusion. That would be great in a haunted house.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

You did a terrific job. Perhaps next year you could make some TOT's disappear and watch their parents reactions or have the kids make their parents disappear.


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

doto said:


> You did a terrific job. Perhaps next year you could make some TOT's disappear and watch their parents reactions or have the kids make their parents disappear.


Thanks. There were a few wise guys and gals in the audience I'd have liked to vanish.


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

Great job, and nice explanation in the video. Changing into a cat was a clever idea


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

ozaz said:


> Great job, and nice explanation in the video. Changing into a cat was a clever idea


Thanks. I was going for creepy but not scary for the kids and possibly funny for the adults.


----------

